# Hi there! Do you want to help us on a classical music research?



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi there!

We are students from Cardiff University International Journalism MA course. We are now working on a media project about classical music and we would like to know where you find your music!

Please take 2 minutes to complete this super easy survey.  Although we can't provide any rewards, we will be really grateful if you can offer us a little help. This will mean a lot to us! You're our source of a good grade. 

Many many thanks! :tiphat: Link as follow:
https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/58X6YC5

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment if you've any questions. Or if you're interested in participating further research, please comment!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Done and good luck.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Same again. All the best.


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you!!!!!! You're awesome


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone can help?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The most traffic on this site is evening /night (outside Europe members) so do not fear. (yet)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Done!

One thing: the question on money has <20 at the end when obviously it should be >20.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Done ... and kindly post the results for us to see when the survey has been completed.

As participants we would like to know, too.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Done, and I hope that all goes well with your research project.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

one more is done...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

+1

Bit of a cheek to post on TC - *the *leading classical music site and not have it identified by name in your survey!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Another data point. Endorsing Taggart's point: TC was mentioned a couple of times in my answers under "other."


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

EdwardBast said:


> Another data point. Endorsing Taggart's point: TC was mentioned a couple of times in my answers under "other."


As did I ... thought TC rated better than "other" ...


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Krummhorn said:


> Done ... and kindly post the results for us to see when the survey has been completed.
> 
> As participants we would like to know, too.


No problem, will do 
But the result would only be up in early May after we present, thank you for understanding!


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you guys, we will add in TC as one of the choices, sorry for the mistake! Anyone who already chose 'other' for TC, no worries, we'll manually record the data!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Another survey done!


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank all you guys are the best people! :tiphat:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Just done it, anything to help the statistics and data regarding Classical music


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

done

I find it very interesting that the question "Where do you mostly access information on classical music on a regular basis?" didn't have the option "Books" (you know like these old things with printed letters on paper) 

For me it's a very valuable source of knowledge, especially since music is generally a subjective thing and written sources spread over the musical history give an evolving view on music. And that's not the case when you only stick to Wikipedia.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Razumovskymas said:


> I find it very interesting that the question "Where do you mostly access information on classical music on a regular basis?" didn't have the option "Books" (you know like these old things with printed letters on paper)
> 
> For me it's a very valuable source of knowledge, especially since music is generally a subjective thing and written sources spread over the musical history give an evolving view on music. And that's not the case when you only stick to Wikipedia.


Whenever a newbie comes to TC and says "I want to listen to classical, where should I start?" my automatic response is, "buy a book!" I never post such a reply - it's not very welcoming - but I always think it...


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Done

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another survey completed. Remember us when your survey brings you fame and fortune.


----------



## ido66667 (Aug 29, 2016)

Done. May I ask what is the purpose of the research?


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

ido66667 said:


> Done. May I ask what is the purpose of the research?


Thanks. We are from Cardiff University and this is a school-based project on how people find classical music and its information.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Done. Good luck with your research.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jolee said:


> Thanks. We are from Cardiff University and this is a school-based project on how people find classical music and its information.


Do not forget to inform us about the outcome.


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you everyone who has participated so far


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jolee said:


> Thank you everyone who has participated so far


Do you do research on the campus also?


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

We are going to in the coming week. In fact, we are also going to be interviewing music students in our uni as well


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

jolee said:


> Thanks. We are from Cardiff University and this is a school-based project on how people find classical music and its information.


That's interesting .... but most of the questions don't actually provide that information. Instead, you have done a general survey of a range of general aspects related to classical music.

Now, if you had asked me .... "how do you find classical music to listen to" then I guess many of us would have given you a range of answers - many of which you might have found unanticipated (and that may have not fitted with your research design). Perhaps a more qualitatively-focussed research design would have provided more suitable data for your purposes?


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Headphone Hermit said:


> That's interesting .... but most of the questions don't actually provide that information. Instead, you have done a general survey of a range of general aspects related to classical music.
> 
> Now, if you had asked me .... "how do you find classical music to listen to" then I guess many of us would have given you a range of answers - many of which you might have found unanticipated (and that may have not fitted with your research design). Perhaps a more qualitatively-focussed research design would have provided more suitable data for your purposes?


Thanks for your suggestions. We will be doing some qualitative research in person, unfortunately we couldn't do it on here since we have limited time. We still appreciate your participation!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Happy to participate. Would you publish the results?


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

pcnog11 said:


> Happy to participate. Would you publish the results?


Would love to, but we will need to wait until late May after we submit this for our course!  Thanks for supporting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jolee said:


> Would love to, but we will need to wait until late May after we submit this for our course!  Thanks for supporting.


Are you satisfied so far by the voting results?


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Are you satisfied so far by the voting results?


Of course, we were expecting 20 haha. Thank you guys I am about to tear up :tiphat:


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Done also. Good luck!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Done & best wishes.


----------



## jolee (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone who have helped along the way . Our project will be coming to an end around mid-April, please kindly help us to fill in the short questionnaire if you haven't done so yet! CHEERS GUYS


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> Done!
> 
> One thing: the question on money has <20 at the end when obviously it should be >20.


And 56< in the age section just doesn't make sense at all.


----------

